#ubuntu-ie 2011-08-01
<DoeNietWil> Hello Ubuntu user, I came to this irc to ask you a question. We are trying to release a new version of OpenTeacher, and because it is a tool that is very language specific I was wondering if any of you would like to take a couple of minutes and translate it. It really isn't that much work but it would help us a lot. https://translations.launchpad.net/openteacher
<DoeNietWil> if you have questions about the project or the translation please go to http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=openteacher
<czajkowski> DoeNietWil: possibly better off using the mailing list to be honest for this kind of thing
<DoeNietWil> i'm not the leader of the project, but i will tell them
<czajkowski> otherwise it's kinda like spamming irc channels to be honest
<DoeNietWil> well, it's not my intention to do that, sorry
#ubuntu-ie 2011-08-02
<daxroc> Morning all
<tdr112> morning all
<ebel> hello all
<ebel> how's tdr112
<tdr112> feel a bit sick
<slashtom> you should be at home instead of infecting co-workers
<tdr112> slashtom: its not that sort of sickness , it just a sore tummy , and i wont have coworkers today , no one around
<slashtom> pop down the pharmacy, they have miracle cures for that sort of thing
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> motoillium is your best friend tdr112
<slashtom> aye, that's the stuff
<slashtom> hey cztab, how's the form?
<czajkowski> ntb
<czajkowski> phone interview in 15 mins
<czajkowski> not sure what role I applied for either :s
<slashtom> good luck
<ebel> g'luck
<Wonderwoman319> Hi All - Sorry to bother you but I have a quick question. I need to upgrade by current ubuntu software and I am totally lost. Sorry about this, but should I just back up by data and then download the new software?
<czajkowski> Wonderwoman319: what version are you on
<czajkowski> Wonderwoman319: it's not going to delete your data, just upgrade the OS part
<czajkowski> ebel: ping
<Wonderwoman319> If I upgrade the software there appears to be an error message and to be honest I dont have a clue how to sort it out.
<ebel> czajkowski: pong
<czajkowski> whats the error message
<ebel> ello Wonderwoman319
<czajkowski> ebel: are we good to go re website ?
<ebel> czajkowski: ah, haven't done anything with that yet, sorry
<Wonderwoman319> Its version...gosh...its ages since I upgraded.
<Wonderwoman319> Maybe 10.04?
<Wonderwoman319> I have my netbook at home.
<ebel> Wonderwoman319: do you know the error message? if you're unsure you can take a screen shot of the screen and put a link in here
<Wonderwoman319> that would be great.
<Wonderwoman319> The only thing is that I will have to go home and switch on my laptop. if I log on later will someone be around to assist me.
<Wonderwoman319> sorry I'm useless when it comes to these things.
<ebel> there's frequently some people here.
<Wonderwoman319> great stuff. thanks
<ebel> if not, do you know about the ubunut-ie mailing list>
<ebel> ?
<ebel> you can post a link there. might help if there's no-one around here
<ebel> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-ie
<Wonderwoman319> Ok will try that.
<Wonderwoman319> But when they write all these formulas in the frequently asked questions its a bit of a mystery to me
<Wonderwoman319> but I will give it a try.
<Wonderwoman319> thanks a mull for your assistance.
<ebel> ☺
#ubuntu-ie 2011-08-03
<czajkowski> ebel: thanks
<tdr112> hey cztab
<czajkowski> tdr112: howdy
<czajkowski> tdr112: hows work going ?
<airurando> evening all
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> hows you airurando
<airurando> hi czajkowski
<airurando> not bad, had a crazy July but getting back to normal now.
<airurando> how are you keeping yourself?
<czajkowski> ntb
<czajkowski> just booked to come back from 23/8 - 1/9
<airurando> nice
<airurando> pity you will miss the UGJ here on the 4th
<airurando> all going well that is.
 * airurando is trying to get around MootBot letting us down during the July meeting :(
<airurando> czajkowski will you be around Dublin during this trip home?
<czajkowski> not sure...
<czajkowski> airurando: whats wrong with mootbot?
<airurando> as far as I can make out it didn't record the minutes or logs of our last meeting
<czajkowski> how odd
<airurando> I chaired
<czajkowski> hmm
<czajkowski> I'd ask alanbell
<czajkowski> he tends to know these things
<airurando> started the meeting and ended it correctly I think.
<airurando> I'll ping him
<airurando> thanks
<czajkowski> np
<AlanBell> #startmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting started at 16:12. The chair is AlanBell.
<MootBot> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<AlanBell> #endmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting finished at 16:13.
<AlanBell> that isn't one of my bots
<airurando> right
<airurando> any idea who owns it?
<AlanBell> it is the 'official' mootbot from #ubuntu-meeting
<AlanBell> but it isn't identified which is odd
<AlanBell> ask in #ubuntu-bots
<AlanBell> because that will be an issue for others I expect
<AlanBell> meetingology is supposed to be growing the ability to re-process logs into minutes
<AlanBell> so you point it at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/07/20/%23ubuntu-ie.txt and it will read it and make minutes in moin wiki syntax
<airurando> AlanBell you are speaking way above my head on this but thanks
<czajkowski> airurando: ahh my bad
<czajkowski> airurando: meet AlanBell he has a newwer bot which does funky stuff to help do the wiki bit afterwards
<airurando> I'll raise it in #ubuntu-bots
<czajkowski> I forgot ours isnt that bot
<airurando> czajkowski I've met AlanBell on IRC before
<AlanBell> it has reminded me to finish my bot
<airurando> for now though I'll pull the minutes and logs manually
<airurando> is there a backup we can use for future meetings?
<AlanBell> I can send in one of mine, but you would have to kick out the other (they don't get along)
<AlanBell> however best to get that one fixed in the short term as that will be screwing up everyone who has meetings in #ubuntu-meeting
<airurando> curious as http://www.novarata.net/mootbot/ doesn't appear to have recorded logs since the end of June
<airurando> for anyone if my initial scan is correct
<airurando> into #ubuntu-bots I go
<airurando> AlanBell I'll chat to the guys about kicking MootBot and get back to you
<airurando> Thanks for the offer.
<AlanBell> looks like this may be the time to finish the thing and make it official
<airurando> We need to get this sorted for our next meeting later in August
<airurando> go for it AlanBell
<airurando> :)
<AlanBell> the plan is to put the plugin that I have written into the loco bots
<AlanBell> so lubotu3 etc will just grow the ability to conduct a meeting
<airurando> sounds cool
#ubuntu-ie 2011-08-04
<tdr112> morning all
<airurando> morning tdr112
<airurando> morning all also
<airurando> Ahh.
<airurando> After reviewing https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScribesTeam/MootBot I jumped into #ubuntu-scribes on freenode.
<airurando> The topic in that channel explains all relating to the missing July meeting logs and minutes
<airurando> "Topic for #ubuntu-scribes is Sorry, Mootbot is currently buggy and/or broken and I have no time to fix it at the moment. Apologies for any inconvenience this may cause -- Seeker"
<airurando> morning ebel
<ebel> hello hello
<ebel> airurando: you're back from kerry?
<airurando> yes indeed
<airurando> getting back to normal slowly
<airurando> still hectic with a very long todo list but glad to be back.
<airurando> ebel tdr112 MootBot is currently broken with no time for a fix to be found by the owner.
<ebel> oh
<ebel> who's the owner? when did this happen?
<airurando> ebel: "Topic for #ubuntu-scribes is Sorry, Mootbot is currently buggy and/or broken and I have no time to fix it at the moment. Apologies for any inconvenience this may cause -- Seeker"
<ebel> ah ok
<airurando> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScribesTeam/MootBot
<ebel> maybe we can find another meetingbot and ask if we can use it in this channel or something
<airurando> aye
<airurando> AlanBell chatted to me on this last night
<airurando> he kindly offered to bring mootbot-uk in here for us.
<airurando> :)
<airurando> Said we must kick MootBot out first and the two don't get along.
<tdr112> not to worry we can just copy the logsw from irc and that will do
<ebel> huh
<AlanBell> ah, ok it is seeker's bot
<ebel> ah the joys of auto-reconnect
<AlanBell> meetingology: hello you fine thing
<meetingology> AlanBell: Error: "hello" is not a valid command.
<ebel> I could kickban MootBot
<AlanBell> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Thu Aug  4 09:17:12 2011 UTC.  The chair is AlanBell. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell.
<meetingology> Useful Commands: #topic #action #link #idea #voters #vote #chair #action #agreed #help #info #endmeeting.
<AlanBell> #topic lets talk about something
<meetingology> TOPIC: lets talk about something
<AlanBell> what should we discuss?
<ebel> Dana.
<airurando> the weather
<AlanBell> #voters ebel AlanBell
<meetingology> Current voters: AlanBell ebel
 * airurando wonders if AlanBell is aware of Dana 
<AlanBell> #vote this house believes that rain is yuck
<meetingology> Please vote on: this house believes that rain is yuck
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<AlanBell> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from AlanBell
<ebel> +1
<airurando> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from ebel
<AlanBell> airurando: your opinion counts for nothing :)
 * airurando can't vote :(
<AlanBell> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: this house believes that rain is yuck
<meetingology> Votes for:2 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<AlanBell> #action AlanBell to fix some of the bugs in meetingology
<meetingology> ACTION: AlanBell to fix some of the bugs in meetingology
<AlanBell> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Thu Aug  4 09:19:23 2011 UTC.  Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell . (v 0.1.4)
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://mootbot.libertus.co.uk/ubuntu-ie/2011/ubuntu-ie.2011-08-04-09.17.moin.txt
<ebel> ,coool
<ebel> And with  timezone stuff aswell :)
<AlanBell> ooh, I probably need to open another port on my router
<ebel> AlanBell: cool, thanks for this meeting bot
<airurando> ebel did you follow the link
<airurando> I can't seem to load the page
<ebel> i can't follow it
<ebel> times out
<airurando> but indeed thanks for the bot AlanBell
<AlanBell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell/mointesting
<AlanBell> the minutes should be accessible now at http://mootbot.libertus.co.uk/ubuntu-ie/2011/ubuntu-ie.2011-08-04-09.17.moin.txt (or will be shortly I changed IP address)
<airurando> Very nice indeed :)
<airurando> Thanks again AlanBell
<ebel> ooh cool
<ebel> and in fancy markdown format
<ebel> I assume that's suitable to paste into the wik.u.c..
<ebel> Nice one
<ebel> AlanBell++
<AlanBell> moin format
<AlanBell> yes, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell/mointesting is copy-paste-done
<airurando> tdr112 you are right or course but while looking at my recorded MootBot logs in XChat-Gnome for compiling the minutes for some reason I was forced to copy and paste line by line
<airurando> and that was frustrating
 * airurando loves copy-paste-done :)
<AlanBell> it should fully accept the syntax of the old mootbot so you can do [topic] or #topic, it means the same
<infoturtle> it's the 3rd that we intend to hold the UGJ isn't it?
<tdr112> the sat
<infoturtle> cheers
<tdr112> infoturtle: nice email
<tdr112> i must send one to tog
<infoturtle> I just remembered I had rto do it last night so I said I'd get it done as soon as
<locodir-user> Any person on line? I am new to this and does not know how to handle it
<czajkowski> locodir-user: handle what ?
<locodir-user> I am a Ubuntu user, installed on 3 of the 4 FREDs (Flipping Rediculous Electronic Devices) in my home. Need to learn more, and want to get involved where I can be of service.
<czajkowski> locodir-user: where are you based ?
<locodir-user> Enfield, Co. Meath
<czajkowski> locodir-user: well the folks meet up in Dublin once a month
<czajkowski> there will be a get to gether 1st week in september for some hands on help
<locodir-user> Where... please!
<czajkowski> locodir-user: ok go to http://www.ubuntu-ie.org/
<czajkowski> and suscribe to our Ml
<czajkowski> and it'll  also anouce the Ubuntu global jam and ubuntu hours
<locodir-user> Done.
<locodir-user> Thank you.
<ebel> hello locodir-user
<ebel> there is also this channel, there are frequently people on line here from dublin
<locodir-user> Subscription request confirmed
<locodir-user> Thank you for the info.. Always willing to assist where I can
<czajkowski> locodir-user: you should also be able to change you nick to /nick something
<locodir-user> OK... Looking what to do...
<czajkowski> airurando: nice work
<airurando> hi czajkowski
<airurando> minutes and logs?
<czajkowski> aye
<airurando> cheers :)
<airurando> took me long enough
#ubuntu-ie 2011-08-05
 * slashtom would like to float an idea regarding the ubuntu hour...
<czajkowski> aloha
<slashtom> hey cztab, how's the craic?
<czajkowski> ntb
<czajkowski> how's life with you?
<slashtom> grand, we're back from our summer holidays
<czajkowski> nice
<slashtom> are you coming to dublin on your visit?
<czajkowski> not sure tbh
<czajkowski> I'm back for 10 days
<czajkowski> and I think this time less running around is needed
<slashtom> anyways, my idea for the ubuntu hour was that we could change the venue and time to better accommodate those who cannot or do not wish to enter a licenced premises, and where mid-week may be an issue
<czajkowski> could do
<czajkowski> aye
<czajkowski> what ever works well tbh
<slashtom> aye, enjoy. hope the weather stays good for you in lahinch
<ebel> yeah
<ebel> czajkowski: you back now?
<czajkowski> I will say that the venue is great imo, but that's just me, maybe tweeking the day/time might help
<czajkowski> ebel: nope, not till the 23rd
<slashtom> i have a few problems with the venue, the food choice is very poor if you don't eat meat, and from a non-selfish point of view, we're excluded all under 18's and anyone who doesn't want to enter a licenced premises
<ebel> usually not too much of a problem.
<slashtom> which isn't ebel?
<czajkowski> slashtom: I'll agree with you the menu choice for you isn't great
<czajkowski> but we've never had an issue with under 18's
<ebel> hehe, I was remarking to slashtom yesterday that many floss groups want to keep venues/events friendly to women and yet have meet ups in bars which is quite muslim hostile :P
<slashtom> that's because we meet in a pub and they're not allowed
<czajkowski> and it's a hotel so it's ok to have them there, where as if you were in a bar/pub it would be an isue
<ebel> I mean the licenced premisis issue.
<slashtom> we have had under 18s to a geeknic before
<czajkowski> but again I'm not there so not my call
<ebel> though 50% of the population are women, and <<<<50% are muslim
<czajkowski> ebel: I know pub meet ups don't go down with women in some counteries mostly eastern and even in some usa folks I know
<czajkowski> but yer call
<ebel> course you wanna go down that route we'd have to think about when ramadan is on, and when lent is on, etc....
<czajkowski> what ever ye do is your choice tbh
<czajkowski> aye
<slashtom> aye, i thought i would float the idea in channel first
<ebel> czajkowski: oh i don't really care too much about the pub issue. Just depends on how pedantic you want to be. I think there's a Life of Brian skit about that :P
<czajkowski> no I agree if you feel the venue/date/time isn't suiting you should change it
<slashtom> my suggestion would be to meet on a saturday lunch/afternoon in a coffee shop
<czajkowski> weekends either suit some or not others.
<czajkowski> at the end of the day
<czajkowski> there is no best day that will get everyone
<czajkowski> :)
<ebel> course we don't decide on things on abelist grounds either... how wheelchair friendly are we.... etc.
<slashtom> suits you well if you live/work in town
<ebel> the rabbit hole never ends...
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> if you start to rule out places due to x y z the list will never ed
<czajkowski> *end
<czajkowski> but as I say
<czajkowski> I'm not there
<czajkowski> not my call
<czajkowski> :)
<slashtom> i used to work out past clonee, that was a pain getting into town for 6pm - i would always be late
<slashtom> i also feel that the current type of location and time is on similar ground with the ILUG PoTD
<slashtom> why not be different, and expand the scope of the linux community?
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> can do
<ebel> course, do we want to exclude travellers?
<ebel> I don't know any travellers, isn't that weird...
<slashtom> ebel: i'm not suggesting a sunday, which would clash with the horse fair ;)
<ebel> would some venues de facto exclude travellers, do they? wonder if we have a "traveller friendly venue" :P
<ebel> course this isn't something that's happened yet :P
<tdr112> how about a ubuntu hour on a sat morning , 11 or some thing
 * ebel comes back from his tangent to a real conversation :P
<slashtom> aye, that's the sort of thing tdr112
<ebel> yeah saturday lunch time. go to a café, get some lunch/coffee
 * slashtom has memories of being one of the only geeks at school... so i think it would be good to be accessible to a larger audience
<czajkowski> just note, if people have families kids hobbies, that weekends tend not to work
<czajkowski> often easier to stay out after work for 1/2 jars and chat than leave home on a saturday when kids and parties are on
<czajkowski> just my 2 cent
<slashtom> the current wedneday in trinity capital hotel isn't working either
<ebel> would weekends work for teenagers?
<czajkowski> yup fair enough.
<tdr112> lets try a few and see if they work better
<ebel> easier for teenagers to go into town on a saturday afternoon than go to a pub on a school night.
<ebel> suits different people
<slashtom> aye, tdr112. i will send an email out to the mailing list later today on the subjet
<tdr112> we need to get the emails/blog/tweets out about the picnic
<czajkowski> tdr112: if you mail me details I'll add it to mine
<slashtom> have you got a location or a big penguin ready for easy location within St Stephens Green?
 * slashtom emails the group... maybe it takes a non-irishman to suggest moving out of the pub :)
<czajkowski> slashtom: :)
<czajkowski> slashtom: just looking at the list of our members I don't notice any large portion or even any minors on the list
<czajkowski> but maybe looking at another day/time is a good idea
<czajkowski> best of luck :)
<czajkowski> nice to have a bit of change
<ebel> Tis all just eastern europeans like your self czajkowski  :P
<czajkowski> hey blame WWII for my surname
<czajkowski> born in UK, lived there for 12 months, and then 30 years in ireland :)
<czajkowski> I'm irish
<czajkowski> I have no aligance to easten europe one bit
<slashtom> tell that to everyone trying to pronounce "cztab" ;)
<czajkowski> although http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zbigniew_Czajkowski is my grandfather
<slashtom> does the mailing list even store information like DoB?
<czajkowski> nope but going by pictures and people I know
<czajkowski> ML doesnt ask for DOB
<czajkowski> and the grandfather married then divorced and moved back to Poland and didnt settle in UK
<czajkowski> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-ie/+mugshots
<czajkowski> 118 members
<czajkowski> and 5 pending
<ebel> czajkowski: Oh I know, I'm just joking with you. :)
<czajkowski> touchy subject
<czajkowski> I had no issue for so much of my life
<slashtom> Bonglord looks very young
<czajkowski> then the influx of pols coming in
<czajkowski> I got lumped into same bunch
<czajkowski> didnt like it
<ebel> You're well Irish in my book.
<czajkowski> slashtom: that's an 70/80s job pic
<czajkowski> I guess we get some young new members like 1st year students come september
<czajkowski> but most are 18 starting uni over here
<czajkowski> or turning soon
<slashtom> aye
<czajkowski> I think ya have to do what ye feel is right
<tdr112> wow that is a great quote Being a doctor is very depressing. You're always surrounded by sick people."
<czajkowski> it's none of my business. I just know people don't like giving up weekends much :/
<ebel> anyways, tis always interesting to try to open things up, attrack people who may or may not be able to come
<slashtom> i'm not on that list
<ebel> sure we'll see what happens.
<tdr112> reading all about Mr czajkowski
<slashtom> most people aren't willing to give up a wednesday either!
<czajkowski> slashtom: did you join the team ?
<czajkowski> ebel: exactly
<czajkowski> tdr112: I've no polite opinion of the man
<czajkowski> he's related by blood and that's it
<slashtom> i signed up to the mailing list, i didn't realise i had more to do
<ebel> slashtom: launchpad has teams
<czajkowski> slashtom: yeah join the team :)
<czajkowski> be one of us
<czajkowski> ok
<czajkowski> hve got to get a cold shower
<czajkowski> it's BOILING HOT HERE
<czajkowski> toodles folks
<czajkowski> tdr112: mail me geeknic info
<royan> 'morning.
<moylan> tis
<royan> Looking for a hint. Trying to install using 10.10 LiveCD, but it gets OOM before reaching desktop, so I'm thinking I might add some usb swap just to get the install going; but how do you interrupt to a shell and then continue?
<moylan> how much ram has the system got?
<royan> can you set swap in a boot option?
<royan> euw, about 256M, minus some for shared gfx
<royan> if I switch to a console, I can see the oom killer in action
<moylan> that is a little light alright.
<moylan> only thing i can see for swap space is; http://codeidol.com/unix/ubuntu/Getting-Started/Customize-the-Ubuntu-Live-CD/
<royan> I saw that, the swap considerations there are for a machine /creating/ a CD, not for the target host.
#ubuntu-ie 2011-08-06
<airurando> evening
<czajkowski> airurando: howdy
<airurando> hi czajkowski
<airurando> thanks for the match tweets today
<czajkowski> lol
 * airurando was at work :(
<airurando> it's great it didn't count for anything
<airurando> delighted to see Ubuntu Hour Dublin being discussed again
<airurando> fair play to slashtom
<czajkowski> aye
<airurando> czajkowski: were you at the last geeknic in Stephens Green?
<airurando> if so where did folks meet up?
<airurando> never mind
<airurando> I see a meeting place has already been identified
<airurando> http://geeknic.org/?p=156
<airurando> need to get this onto the LoCo dir and also up on the website.
<airurando> will get this done on Monday.
#ubuntu-ie 2012-07-31
<airurando> evening
<airurando> quiet in here tonight as it is most nights
<zmoylan> tis
<zmoylan> but i'm usually around if you shout out
<czajkowski> SHOUT
<czajkowski> :)
<zmoylan> YES?  hi :-)
<airurando> how is everyone?
<czajkowski> good thanks
<czajkowski> just in from dinner
<czajkowski> stuffed
<czajkowski> one last week of work then on my holidays!
<zmoylan> insomnia is natures way of saying sleep is for losers
<zmoylan> holidays followed by 2 weeks catching up with email afterwards? :-)
<airurando> zmoylan I sent an unanswered evening greeting out at 20:15 (you were absent at the time)
<airurando> czajkowski howdy
<zmoylan> had a friend around dropping off latest movies via sneakernet
<czajkowski> zmoylan: don't joke
<airurando> czajkowski heading anywhere nice for the hols?
<czajkowski> Dorset
<czajkowski> we have a cottage down ther to go to
<czajkowski> and heading down on SUnday for a week
<zmoylan> hope the weather is nice for you
<airurando> seconded
<czajkowski> aye anf if' it's not
<czajkowski> I have books to read
<czajkowski> and places to see
<czajkowski> we have a car rented for the eek
<czajkowski> *week
<zmoylan> for the eek you say :-D
<czajkowski> :p
<airurando> have a great time
<zmoylan> so electronic book reader or good old paper copies?
<czajkowski> paper
 * airurando is a fan of kindle on hols
<zmoylan> i just store everything on my phone.  and 7" tablet
<mokmeister> hello everyone
<mokmeister> ah no, you have to bring a proper book on holidays!
<airurando> hi mokmeister
<zmoylan> and use it to squash flies?
<mokmeister> lol!
<mokmeister> You use the newspapers for that!
<airurando> was in majorca on hols in june (first time on a sun hol in 5 yrs)
<airurando> had books for all the family on the kindle
<airurando> it was hardly ever turned off!
<zmoylan> i do love a good eink reader
<mokmeister> I was listening to Newstalk today, and they had a really interesting guy on from History Ireland. I stopped in a Centra to get a cup of tea and a donut and check out and see if they had History  Ireland on their shelves.
<mokmeister> Not only did they not have that, they had no magazine section whatsoever!
<mokmeister> All they had was a small plastic shelf with a few of today's papers, and that was it
<mokmeister> I thought it was a reall sign of the times, and how print media is going.
<zmoylan> magazine section in shops has died.  mostly gossip and fashion mags left.  computer section is all but gone.  only the larger shops have any others.
<mokmeister> Or maybe I'm just making too much out of it
<mokmeister> Yeah, decent computer sections are hard to find these days
<zmoylan> i do like to have a readers digest (a pale imitation of the version they had pre 80s) for when i'm going to be stuck somewhere or travelling
<mokmeister> It's hard to beat the convenience of ereaders, but it's harder to beat the feel of a good book.
<mokmeister> Even though I think I'm becoming very last generation or something!
<zmoylan> there's something very tactile about a good library.  the smell and touch of a 1000 books.
<airurando> zmoylan: you can never take away from the old school.  but e-readers soooo have a role to play also
<mokmeister> I was in work this evening doing some out of hours testing and chatting with a twenty something work colleague, and he was going on about smart tvs and youtube etc. and I just don't get it really!
<mokmeister> Youtube is a great resource and all, but......
<airurando> mokmeister you and me both but progress is progress
<mokmeister> There is a lot to be said for libraries, it gives you a special feeling I find.
<airurando> remember a time before ATMs?
<zmoylan> i love ereaders but it's still easier to navigate a paper copy.  i have rpg gaming books in pdf format.  takes ages to flip to a certain page compared to paper copy
<mokmeister> lol!
<airurando> agreed but.....
<zmoylan> earliest atms used a kind of cheque to get money from it.
<mokmeister> zmoylan rpg gaming books? What type?
<airurando> first ones in Ireland were BofI pass machines I think
<zmoylan> ad&d mostly. pdf format.  3.0, 3.5 and 4.0
<mokmeister> Have CoC , Cyberpunk, Cyberspace, Paranoia, MERP etc. all up in the attic. I like to flick through them from time to time, for old time's sake.
<zmoylan> was gaming on the weekend.  good fun twice a month for a few hours.
<zmoylan> used to be 2-3 times a week but still not the may west.
<mokmeister> AD&D is it?
<airurando> zmoylan: you are big into comp games
<zmoylan> lots of dice and pencils.  and lately nerf guns.
<airurando> nice to see chat in the ubuntu-ie channel
 * airurando wonders about the future for Ubuntu Ireland
<zmoylan> instead of arguing over rules these days we just shoot the person with silliest comments with nerf guns.  really speeds things up.
<mokmeister> hahaha! Nice one!
<mokmeister> It is good to see a bit of chat.
<zmoylan> started off with small pistols.  but now 1-2 folk have semiautomatic nerf rifles.  bit of an arms race developing.
<mokmeister> I'm sure Ubuntu Ireland will carry on as long as there are people prepared to stay involved
<mokmeister> The problem with the semi autos is you go throught the ammo too quickly.
<mokmeister> Leave yourself open to counter attack! ;)
<zmoylan> ubuntu ireland is going nowhere.  with uefi ubuntu may become more important
<mokmeister> zmoylan:  Where does it need to go though? Once there is a community of users loosely involved with Ubuntu, is that enough?
<mokmeister> I'm asking the question more to provoke debate than anything
<mokmeister> Why also would uefi make Ubuntu important?
<mokmeister> Because of the key signing idea?
<zmoylan> i think the ubuntu community just need to turn up to general linux potd meetings to keep going.  one on thursday evening i think
<zmoylan> uefi is the greatest threat to linux right now.  means that old discarded pcs from now on may not run linux.  most linux systems i see are running on discarded windows pcs.
<mokmeister> Pint of the Day is it? ;)
<mokmeister> uefi is a problem alright
<zmoylan> it's only purpose is to eliminate linux.  it won't stop trojans or viruses after about 18 months.
<mokmeister> But I think ensuring that uefi *can* be disabled is a point to start with
<zmoylan> not easily disabled by new linux users.  http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4317586
<mokmeister> It does seem to go against everything that a PC stands for.
<zmoylan> if it ain't open it ain't a pc
<mokmeister> Makes it into more of an appliance
<zmoylan> i wonder if there will be a monopoly problem in the eu with this
<airurando> above my head l
<airurando> nn
<zmoylan> cya
<mokmeister> There could very well be a monopoly problem in the EU
<zmoylan> but it'll be the manufacturers and not ms facing the fine.
<mokmeister> There is a very real monopoly problem in reality anyway!
<mokmeister> weeeelllll, if the manufacturers are being strong armed into enforcing uefi.....
<zmoylan> so far the eu is the only one who has made ms behave.  and they undid the browser choice in a service pack by accident.
<mokmeister> lol, I liked the way they bowed the knee on that one very quickly, once they'd been found out!
<zmoylan> manufacturers will take the cheapest option so that means no turning off uefi or needing to flash the bios like in the hackernews comment above
<zmoylan> well the eu hurts them where it hurts most.  not a piddly fine.  a massive microsoft saying ouch fine.
<mokmeister> hehehe, indeed
<mokmeister> anything that hurts shareholder value is not appreciated.
<zmoylan> it always amazes me then the american commentators saying it's the eu punishing american companies
<zmoylan> when the eu does the same to eu companies
<mokmeister> Well, anything that stands in the way of corporate America is an assault on American freedom, or so some Americans would have you believe. The corporate types! ;)
<mokmeister> Anyway, I must hit the hay, up early in the morning and all that, talk to you later.
<zmoylan> take care
<mokmeister> you too.
#ubuntu-ie 2012-08-02
<airurando> I hope I don't get slapped for a post I just sent to the mailing list....
<czajkowski> airurando: no not at all
<czajkowski> it;s good
<czajkowski> thanks
<airurando> thanks czajkowski
<airurando> I was real worried about sendin it
<czajkowski> no dont be worried
<czajkowski> it;s a list anyne should be able to post to without feeling they are holding back
<czajkowski> good on you
 * airurando feels it is something that needs to be aired
<czajkowski> aye tis probably the elephant in the room tbh
<airurando> czajkowski: that is exactly how I see it.
<airurando> the last thing I want is for us to get to summer next year and panic about reapproval.
<Victor9098> airurando: Just got the email! Uie need to learn to play better :D
<airurando> Victor9098 indeed... or not depending on how Uie feels.....  ;-)
<airurando> I sincerely hope for a lively, constructive discussion.
<czajkowski> Uie?
<Victor9098> Airing on the side of optimism. I think we just need to get the band together (so to say)
<Victor9098> Ubuntu Ireland (Ubuntu-ie)
<czajkowski> ann
<czajkowski> ahh even
<airurando> czajkowski: I'm assuming Ubuntu Ireland
<czajkowski> aye
<czajkowski> I'm rather tired and stil semi working
<airurando> must confess I had to think about it for a minute also
<Victor9098> My bad...
<airurando> nt bad
<airurando> not bad even
<airurando> just slow minds
<airurando> mokmeister in here said it best a couple of days ago.
<Victor9098> But I agree with the lack of enthusiasm there has been. I think the last proper meet-up was the science museum on a Sat afternoon, but I ended up not being able to make that.
<airurando> Ubuntu is becoming something really great
<czajkowski> maybe start by trying to ge tmore peple talking in here?
<Victor9098> Yes, and we seem to be out of sync
<czajkowski> linking to the webchat version for those behind firewalls
<czajkowski> or picking different topics to discuss on irc?
<Victor9098> czajkowski: thats why I came here before replying to the email :D
<czajkowski> lotta people join they are all curious yet dont say anything
<czajkowski> which is fine
<czajkowski> but I'd love to hear about peoples experiences
<Victor9098> I admit, I am guilty of only logging into the IRC the nights that the UUPC live show is on
<czajkowski> Victor9098: thats fine also
<airurando> Victor9098 you are in here tonight!!!
<czajkowski> but maybe we can do something in the evening post work for people to chat to irish folks?
<czajkowski> the uukpc will be in limerick in october
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> skycon.skynet.ie
<Victor9098> No way!
<czajkowski> with XKCD randall munroe speaking at it also
<czajkowski> WAy :)
<Victor9098> Pack up the tent...road trip
<Victor9098> Ubuntu happy evening even :D
<Victor9098> We should really plan a Ubuntu-ie event around all that
<czajkowski> 6/7 october
<czajkowski> kicking off mark shuttle worth
<Victor9098> That is pretty darn cool
<Victor9098> Sheesh....we got to do something. Mark over here, Ubuntu Ireland has to represent!
<Victor9098> czajkowski: looking at the website I might be well out of my depth (read end-user), but I admit it would be pretty cool getting to shake Marks hand :D
<czajkowski> yeah but a lot of them are good speakers
<czajkowski> so it's good to hear people talk
<czajkowski> and you pick up on small things
<arbi_bworz> new to irc chat
<arbi_bworz> Seems to be working
<arbi_bworz> Can this be seen?
#ubuntu-ie 2012-08-03
<tdr112> morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> tdr112: looking forward to oggcamp
<tdr112> hey czajkowski how goes the lead up to oggcamp , i was playing the ubuntu podcast last night ans they were alltalking about it
<tdr112> yep
<tdr112> should be great fun
<czajkowski> good
<czajkowski> all things that need to be done are done really
<czajkowski> I'm offline from this weekend for a week
<czajkowski> then back for a 4 days then oggcamp
<czajkowski> so really looking forward to it
<czajkowski> we have lots of things lined up
<tdr112> i have not been on the site in months i must check it out ,
<tdr112> czajkowski: what sort of numbers are you thinking will be at it
<czajkowski> we have 350 tickets gone :)
<czajkowski> so far we have room for 400
<czajkowski> we have 10 exhibits also
<tdr112> wow , i did not know it was that big
<czajkowski> we have one scheduled stream
<czajkowski> ten we have rom for at least 3 other streams to go on at the same time
<tdr112> ya i will be at the hardware for most of it
<tdr112> meetup with a few of the hackerspace guys
<czajkowski> you gonna give a talk?
<tdr112> i am thinking about a lightning talk , what i have learned about running makerfaire
<czajkowski> oh nice
<czajkowski> yes
<czajkowski> please do be doing thta!
<puffisocks> czajkowski:
<puffisocks> my delicate little flower...
<puffisocks> do you know any good companies in cork for IT work?
<czajkowski> why would you call me a little flower :/
<puffisocks> because you're so bright?
<puffisocks> and colourful?
<puffisocks> and it's better than "me auld flower"
<puffisocks> right?
<puffisocks> :)
<czajkowski> eh no
<czajkowski> anyways re jobs
<czajkowski> not sure tbh
<czajkowski> besides apple :)
<czajkowski> you could post to the mailing list
<czajkowski> and see if anyone has any leads
<czajkowski> alsoa  good way to drum up and start conversations
<czajkowski> maybe give areas you are able to work in and what you're looking for
<puffisocks> yera, i'll avoid apple
<puffisocks> where possible
<puffisocks> :)
#ubuntu-ie 2013-07-30
<tdr112> hey czajkowski
<tdr112> i read your up
<czajkowski> tdr112: i am indeed
<czajkowski> life would be a lot simpler for me if I could learn how to sleep through the night
<tdr112> true, the day is a lot longer when you are up this early
<tdr112> i am getting the ferry to your side of things this morning
<czajkowski> I've been awake since 3 :/
<czajkowski> have to be up at 6 so no point now in going to sleep
<czajkowski> hope your brought t-shirts anda rain jacket
<czajkowski> we've heavy downpours every so often but it's hot
<tdr112> well just driving across the the euro tunnel
<tdr112> heading to https://ohm2013.org/
<czajkowski> oh cool
 * czajkowski will be on the eurostar later 
<czajkowski> not been on the eurotunnel, Jon goes on it a bit on the motorbike
<tdr112> the other night we where only looking at some old youtube clips from ossbarcamp
<czajkowski> wow a lifetime ago
<tdr112> never been on it too
<tdr112> yep , looking at the talks from tog with the dancing
<czajkowski> live the eurostar, makes getting to some places so simple
<tdr112> are you going to a certen theme park
<tdr112> :)
<czajkowski> I am :D
<czajkowski> he has no clue
<tdr112> ah cool
<czajkowski> it's rather amusing so yeah am probably a lot more excited than he can
<czajkowski> he wont find out till we're boarding the train at 10am
<tdr112> you will have to get someone to feed the little hens
<czajkowski> well they can be left up to 4-5 days with the food and water we have
<czajkowski> but jons dad is coming over tomorrow to check on them and remove the eggs
<czajkowski> plus we have the cameras set up to watch them
<czajkowski> http://exastack.com/webcam/
<tdr112> hmm , thats a lot longer than my cats
<tdr112> oh new url
<czajkowski> water is a 8-10lt container
<czajkowski> as is the pelet dispenser
<tdr112> they are up
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> lively early birds!
<tdr112> did your fox problem go away
<czajkowski> not exactly
<czajkowski> we dealt with one
<czajkowski> now we annot leave them in the garden unsupervised
<czajkowski> we need to find the time to create an electric fence
<czajkowski> currently both our work shedules are just a bit manic
<tdr112> they are mad things , we had an event in tcd with 1000's of people around and they still are out running arpund during the day
<czajkowski> and evenings then are a bit late to set it up
<czajkowski> shouldnt be that hard a battery and some wire plus stakes
<czajkowski> tdr112: yup and ours are urban don't care where they go, schools, gardens or any time of the day
<czajkowski> they are not scared
<tdr112> so much for WILD life
<tdr112> not very wild
<czajkowski> indeed
<tdr112> getting off the bus , so enjoy the trip
<czajkowski> what we found out recently is some of the groups like RSPCA are catching them in other ares and releaseing them down near us as more green down here
<czajkowski> but they are not native to the area and roaming
<czajkowski> tdr112: toodles enjoy
<airurando> evening
<airurando> evening
<zmoylan> hi
<frotto> i am looking for developers interested to work on a startup project, if anyone is interested please let me know -dublin-
<airurando> hi zmoylan
<airurando> hi frotto
<airurando> frotto this is a fairly sleepy channel.
<airurando> can I suggest you pass on your request to the ilug and ubuntuie mailing lists?
<zmoylan> there is the #linux channel if you're looking for developers.  details can be found on linux.ie
<airurando> http://mail.linux.ie/mailman/listinfo/ilug
<airurando> and
<airurando> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-ie
<frotto> wow  thank you very much guys!
<airurando> pleasure frotto and good luck with it!
#ubuntu-ie 2013-07-31
<airurando> well hello darrenbatesdub
<darrenbatesdub> Hello airurando! Just about getting used to the IRC now! Looking forward to tomorrow's meeting - put a post up on my blog that can be viewed here: http://darrenbatesdublin.blogspot.ie/2013/07/ubuntu-ireland-team-summer-meeting.html
<airurando> darrenbatesdub: very nice. and thanks for the kind mention.
<airurando> new blogpost http://airurando.wordpress.com/2013/07/31/my-second-experience-of-the-ubuntu-loco-team-re-approval-process-not-as-straight-forward-as-the-first/
 * airurando trying to desperately get past the embarrassing one
<Belgarath> airurando: whcih is ?
<airurando> Belgarath: the preceding blog post from the weekend.
#ubuntu-ie 2013-08-01
<mokmeister> hello all
<Belgarath> hi
<Kai_p_IE> Belgarath, hey there
<Kai_p_IE> Belgarath, and welcome
<tdr112> hello
<airurando> evening all
<zmoylan> hi
<mokmeister> hello
<airurando> :-)
<mokmeister> brb
<airurando> meeting in 30 mins (ish)
<tdr112> hello
<zmoylan> hi
<airurando> hello
 * tdr112 is at ohm 
<airurando> tdr112 ohhhh on a phone or a proper keyboard?
<airurando> evening ebel
<ebel> 'evening
<tdr112> laptop out
<airurando> ebel: you chair?
<tdr112> 10g internet in a camp site and power its great
<airurando> or me
<tdr112> 3k  hackers
<ebel> 10g internet?
<zmoylan> saw people tweeting earlier that they couldn't get data there
<ebel> airurando:you prob. know more of the agenda.... ;)
<tdr112> GB
<tdr112> g -> GB
<airurando> ok ebel
<vic9098> my apologies for bad typing in advance...on a tablet...and moving
<airurando> vic9098 and Bpb101 howdy
<Bpb101> howdy
<vic9098> Huzzah room
<zmoylan> hurumble! \o/
<airurando> great to see so many here.
<airurando> we will start
<airurando> if othere come along they can join in.
<airurando> #startmeeting Summer Team Meeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Thu Aug  1 19:32:12 2013 UTC.  The chair is airurando. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<airurando> Welcome everyone!
<airurando> The agenda for this meeting can be found at:
<airurando> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-ie/630/detail/
<airurando> If you are in this channel specifically for this meeting (and I hope you are) please confirm your presence by typing PRESENT and hitting enter.
<airurando> PRESENT
<ebel> PRESENT
<vic9098> PRESENT
<zmoylan> PRESENT
<Bpb101> PRESENT
<mokmeister> PRESENT
<tdr112> PRESENT
<airurando> Great stuff!  Now on to the agenda items in order.
<airurando> #topic Summary of successful 2013 reapproval
<tdr112> big thanks to airurando on this
<ebel> Yeah, fair play airurando
<airurando> :-)
<airurando> thanks
<mokmeister> Yes indeed, great stuff, thanks
<tdr112> he did a great job leanding us forward
<airurando> Our Teams approval status expired at the end of June (at the moment, approved status lasts only 2 years and needs to be reapplied for at the time of expiry)
<zmoylan> and creating all the wiki pages for it, thanks airurando
<airurando> We applied for reapproval at the LoCo Council meeting on 16 Jul 13
<airurando> Minutes and Logs of the meeting can be found at:
<airurando> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/Minutes/20130716
<airurando> We were the third and last team up for reapproval.  Two very impressive teams preceeded us (The Japanese Team and the Tunisian Team).
<zmoylan> yeah, it was like 5am for the japanese team
<airurando> Thanks to vic9098 who provided some valuable input during the preparation of the application
<vic9098> lies i tell ya
<airurando> tdr112, zmoylan and of course czajkowski gave great support to my luke warm efforts to promote the Irish LoCo.
<Bpb101> Sorry I missed that folk , Got mixed up on the days :P
<tdr112> np
<ebel> yeah, sorry i missed it too. I was at riverdance with some visiting relatives
<airurando> We gave a frank account of our diminished activity over the last two years.
<airurando> no problem vic9098 or ebel
<zmoylan> special mention to tdr112 who did it on the bus with dying battery :-)
<tdr112> :P
<airurando> indeed :-)
<airurando> We did state that some activity still existed and reboot efforts were ongoing.
<airurando> The LoCo council recognised this lull in activity as a fairly common occurrence.
<airurando> A short discussion developed focussed on getting new enthusiastic members to join LoCos.
<airurando> It was clear that there is no easy way
<airurando> The council approved our reapproval application. So we are now good to go until July 2015!
<airurando> I am very thankful to the LoCo council for keeping faith in our LoCo.
<tdr112> so I think we now have this chance to turn the loco around
<airurando> indeed tdr112
<airurando> Now following on from this and, more importantly, following on from the good will expressed during or team reboot efforts both on the mailing list and during recent team meetings, I strongly feel the time is right to firmly put our LoCo on a low level sustainable footing that is not too onerous to maintain at lease until interest and activity grows.
<airurando> moving on!
<airurando> #topic Team meetings
<airurando> Frequency? Timing?
<tdr112> > every month
<mokmeister> tdr112: I think so too.
<tdr112> 2 or 3 months
<airurando> to frequent in my mind guys
<vic9098> no longer then two months, but we probs would not have enough uptake for monthly
<airurando> at the start at least
<Bpb101> I would say Every Month on a Certin Date . Eg the first Thursday Of every Month at 8.30 /9 pm time
<airurando> Mulling this over I came up with:
<zmoylan> that way works best in my experience
<airurando> http://pix.ie/ubuntuie/3319678/size/992
<mokmeister> I dunno, I think there's something to be said for giving people a reason to come to here just to chat about ubuntu stuff.
<airurando> I prefer the idea of quarterly meetings to start
<airurando> FEB, MAY, AUG and NOV
<Belgarath> well, sorry for cutting in but irc is dead to new users
<airurando> looking at the chart there will be ubuntu related stuff to discuss each quarter
<vic9098> maybe base them around april/oct to coincide with releases
<airurando> good point Belgarath
<airurando> but we need to keep it open
<mokmeister> good points indeed
<Belgarath> airurando: website with embeded irc client is known to have good results
<airurando> Belgarth we have that
<ebel> yeah web irc client makes irc a fesiable option for many
<darrenbatesdub> Bonjour everyone sorry im late!
<zmoylan> but it also is an open door to trolls from the other channels i hang out in
<ebel> freenode has that
<vic9098> using irc chat on android right now
<ebel> zmoylan: #ubuntu-ie has a open policy. but also has a code of conduct, if people are troublesome, we can and will kick them
<darrenbatesdub> Like vic, I'm using AndroIRC
<ebel> I am an op here and can and will kick out trolls.
<tdr112> ebel: has the power
<ebel> just let me (or other ops) know if there's a problem
<Belgarath> what if they behave, the trolls are mean ...that is racist behavior and troll discrimination :P
<Bpb101> I know i dont get to many of these meeting, but has there been much trolls on here with the irc option?
<zmoylan> tickety boo
<ebel> discrimination against trolls is fine
<ebel> Bpb101: no, none really that I remember
<airurando> focus people we have a lot to get through
<zmoylan> sorry for diverting conversation
<ebel> back to the topic!
<airurando> monthly meetings were partly the cause of things fizzling out
<mokmeister> How do we get new users to use web IRC in the first place?
<ebel> mokmeister: send them a link.
<Belgarath> make it look liek a web chat :)
<mokmeister> ahhh! Thanks Ebel
<Belgarath> if you tell them  "this is a link to our irc client" nobody will use it
<airurando> ebel can you find the link, I don't have it to hand
<Belgarath> if you have "click here to talk to us" some might
<zmoylan> so add a link to tweets of meetings?
<airurando> it is not necessary for all new members and users to attend the team meetings
<airurando> small steps initially
<Belgarath> http://code.google.com/p/irctotwit/
<mokmeister> airurando: I think encouraging participation is an important thing though
<airurando> we need to find our feet again.
<ebel> http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=#ubuntu-ie&randomnick=1
<Belgarath> actaully bridging it to tweeter might ba a good idea
<airurando> we were close to dead and the constant meetings, Ubuntu Hours, and other events where only the usual few were turning up caused the demise
<airurando> start small and build again
<Bpb101> Maybe use the link the ebel said ,and link it do facebook and twitter 5 minutes or so before the meating
<vic9098> I like the idea of telling people were the meeting is taking place, but maybe let them decide the medium
<airurando> I strongly feel we should start with quarterly meetings
<ebel> +1 non-monthly meetings
<ebel> we did monthly meetings. now here we are
<vic9098> +1 q meetings
<mokmeister> airurando: I'll go along with that
<Bpb101> +1
<darrenbatesdub> +1 quarterly meetings
<airurando> mokmeister we can always ramp up if its needed
<vic9098> call a vote
<mokmeister> yep
<tdr112> 1 quarterly meetings
<darrenbatesdub> Unanimous
<airurando> #vote We will hold quarterly meetings initially in say Feb, May, Aug and Nov each year?
<meetingology> Please vote on: We will hold quarterly meetings initially in say Feb, May, Aug and Nov each year?
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<airurando> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from airurando
<zmoylan> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from zmoylan
<mokmeister> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from mokmeister
<Belgarath> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from Belgarath
<Bpb101> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Bpb101
<vic9098> +1
<darrenbatesdub> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from vic9098
<meetingology> +1 received from darrenbatesdub
<ebel> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from ebel
<airurando> all done?
<airurando> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: We will hold quarterly meetings initially in say Feb, May, Aug and Nov each year?
<meetingology> Votes for:7 Votes against:1 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<airurando> #agreed We will hold quarterly meetings initially in say Feb, May, Aug and Nov each year
<airurando> Belgarath would you like to voice your concerns?
<airurando> no?
<Belgarath> sure
<Belgarath> my poitn is lack of continuity with such a timwe lapse
<Belgarath> but again I 'm new here
<Belgarath> it takes digging stuff out to remember 3 months down the line what you were doing on the last one
<vic9098> the irc tends to have the usual suspects online. The mailing list fills the void I find
<airurando> valid concerns but really monthly scuppered us last time. If interest grows and the need arises we will switch to more frequent meetings.
<airurando> vic 9098 indeed
<Belgarath> fair enough
<zmoylan> no reason those that want to meet up monthly can't?  just that the 'official' meetups are 4 times a year
<airurando> no silver bullet solution.
<Belgarath> and sorry to be the one person to disrupt it :)
<airurando> not at all Belgarath
<mokmeister> no need to apologize Belgarath , your opinion is as valid as any
<airurando> indeed zmoylan adhoc meetings could be called by anyone at anytime
<airurando> mokmeister +1
<airurando> we'll plough on
<airurando> #topic Release Parties
<airurando> Should we continue holding them and if so at what frequency?
<airurando> Personally I feel we should hold release parties for all releases as an absolute social event minimum
<darrenbatesdub> Never been to one, so we should hold one for 13.10
<darrenbatesdub> ;-)
<tdr112> how many are there
<airurando> Do folks agree?
<tdr112> did they move from 2 a year
<vic9098> suacy party next time... should have a showing of rocky horror to coincide :-)
<airurando> 2 per year tdr112
<zmoylan> 2 a year, least we can do is a meetup twice a year?
<airurando> you know that :-)
<mokmeister> vic9098: hahaha! I like it!
<vic9098> Its oct too
<airurando> vic9098 that's an interesting idea
<airurando> The initial planning for these could be discussed at the proposed Feb and Aug meetings.
<airurando> adhoc meetings could be called if necessary
<zmoylan> push any discussion to the mailing list and that would keep that active?
<darrenbatesdub> Good idea airurando
<airurando> indeed zmoylan
<mokmeister> better start some initial planning then!
<tdr112> sounds good
<mokmeister> :)
<airurando> mokmeister will you take care of the midwest?
<mokmeister> Yeah, I could try.
<tdr112> while we have people here
<tdr112> who would go to one in Dublin
<zmoylan> i should be able to attend in dublin
<airurando> I think we can initially plan to have a party or parties for saucy
<vic9098> me...back to DCU from Sept
<airurando> me also tdr112
<vic9098> saucy parties....I like it
<Belgarath> possibly me
<darrenbatesdub> I'm for Dublin tdr112
<tdr112> ok, so no reason why we cant have one in Dublin and hold hope for people to go to mokmeister
<airurando> aye
<airurando> general concensus no need to vote eh?
<zmoylan> or do one definitely in dublin and the other outside dublin?
<mokmeister> I suppose I could contact the comp socs in UL and LIT and see if I could drum up interest in a release party.
<airurando> nice mokmeister
<airurando> Andru Quinn is active in the LoCo.  He has organised stuff in Limerick in the past.
<airurando> thought he would be here tonight
<mokmeister> yes, I was at one or two event in UL that he helped organise
<airurando> Definitely Dublin release parties... Yes?
<darrenbatesdub_> Yes
<zmoylan> yeah
<airurando> possibly other release parties outside the Pale
<airurando> ebel you still there
<airurando> lots of time gone i think we should move on
<tdr112> ok
<mokmeister> Will we get disks for the release party, or is that a thing of the past?
<Bpb101> if i can go , Dublin would be the best
<airurando> mokmeister: discs only for LTS releases
<mokmeister> ok
<vic9098__> Dvds now
<zmoylan> who uses disks to install anymore?  optical drives are getting rarer and rarer in mobile hardware
<airurando> and we never get them before release parties
<airurando> good stuff
<Belgarath> zmoylan: we can possible get the usb drives:)
<airurando> #topic Global Jams
<Bpb101> Could they not just mass produce Ubuntu flash drives and send them out, Couldnt be that expensive
<darrenbatesdub_> Define a Global Jam for me
<tdr112> these have never worked well
<vic9098__> What they charge for a phone, dread to see a usb price
<Belgarath> Bpb101: we could do it ourselves
<airurando> Bpb101 a topic for a different day
<airurando> tdr112 indeed
<tdr112> darrenbatesdub_: its a weekend where people work on ubuntu together
<tdr112> dev, bug reports
<tdr112> testing
<mokmeister> darrenbatesdub_: the idea is to get together, squah bugs, contribute etc.
<tdr112> website updating
<airurando> I think UGJs are both socially and technically valuable for both Ubuntu and our LoCo. For those (if any) not familiar with UGJs:
<airurando>  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam
<mokmeister> 1st bug I'm gonna SQUASH is my own type ;)
<darrenbatesdub_> Sounds good - but I'm no dev but would still love to get involved
<airurando> but we need interested techies
<mokmeister> *typo! jeez! :D
<ebel> oops yes here
<airurando> Anyone interested in learning about and leading UGJs?  We need to be productive during these if we are to participate.
<airurando> no point in just showing up
<Belgarath> I have no idea wht they are about so ...
<airurando> but as an absolute minimum I strongly feel we should hold UGJs for the LTS releases.
<airurando> Belgarath: check out the wiki and google Ubuntu Global Jam
<airurando> Belgarath: they could be great
 * Belgarath googling in background
<airurando> but we need leadership
<airurando> As an absolute minimum I strongly feel we should hold UGJs for the LTS releases.
<airurando> but I'd prefer if we held them for each iteration
<Belgarath> actually 3 month before we can do a testing one
<Belgarath> and upgrade to the new rc :)
<airurando> Again, the planning for these could be discussed at the proposed Feb and Aug meeting as appropriate.
<darrenbatesdub_> I can offer leadership, but I'm not a 'techie' and chances are I'll be out of here by the time the new LTS comes out
<zmoylan> i think we need a pre ugj for the ugj so that everyone is up to speed for the day
<airurando> zmoylan: can you lead this?
<airurando> I think that is a good idea
<zmoylan> at the mo, i can't even make it 100% to meetups unfortunately :-/
<airurando> darrenbatesdub_: why out of here by the time the new LTS comes out?
<airurando> tdr112: could you lead these?
<airurando> ebel could you?
<tdr112> airurando: i could i am trying to find the dates at the moment
<tdr112> for the life of me i cant find them
<airurando> Belgarath: what about you?
<darrenbatesdub_> Isn't the new LTS 14.10? I'm hoping to be in the USA then
<mokmeister> 14.04
<darrenbatesdub_> September of 2014
<Belgarath> airurando: lets move that discusson to next quaterly meeting
<Belgarath> I need to read a bit in between
<airurando> tdr112 sep 13/14/15
<airurando> Belgarath: fair point but the saucy jam is in Sept
<tdr112> thats fine
<airurando> cool
<Belgarath> airurando: I ment my participaion
<Belgarath> not the fact it should go on
<tdr112> ok i can run something on the sat or sun
<airurando> Belgarath: sorry
<tdr112> a one day thing
<airurando> tdr112 great
<tdr112> leave it withme
<airurando> even is we can use the day to figure out how we will do it next time!
<tdr112> i will use the mailing list to hash out the details
<airurando> great
<airurando> we'll move on
<tdr112> others welcome to help
<mokmeister> Productive meetings shouldn't last more than an hour... ;)
<airurando> I'll try
<Belgarath> mokmeister: not true
<airurando> mokmeister I was just aboutt o say that
<tdr112> airurando: whats next
<darrenbatesdub_> I'll gladly help tdr112
<Belgarath> mokmeister: depends on a subject
<mokmeister> ah sure only messin
<Belgarath> :)
<airurando> the rest of the stuff is FYO
<airurando> so ill quickly go through it
<airurando> #topic Virtual Ubuntu Developer Summits
<airurando> Do people participate in these?
<airurando> The next one will be held between the 27th and the 29th of August and at present they are scheduled to occur every 3 months.
<tdr112> i have never
<mokmeister> nope
<airurando>  http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1308/
<airurando> If you can find the time I'd encourage you all to attend.
<Bpb101> I havent, but i might consider the next one. They are a good idea though
<airurando> currently the plan is to hold them every three months
<mokmeister> Twould be interesting just to see what's going on alright
<airurando> do if you can
<airurando> do sign up for it if you can
<airurando> movin on
<airurando> #topic Ubuntu Hours and/or Other Social Events
<airurando> Adhoc? If so will people actually call any?
<airurando> Personally, I am happy to leave this as adhoc.
<airurando> thoughts?
<tdr112> me too
<darrenbatesdub_> Same
<ebel> yep
<airurando> grand
<mokmeister> agreed. Will they happen if left to adhoc though?
<mokmeister> And how will people know that they are happening? Through IRC / mailiing list?
<airurando> mokmeister: indeed
<airurando> mailing list
<tdr112> they have been posted on the mailing list and twitter in the past
<airurando> it will be up to people to call them
<airurando> if they don't well they don't
<zmoylan> we need to facebook, g+ AND tweet them
<zmoylan> anyone on facebook or g+?  i don't use them
<tdr112> I dont use them
<mokmeister> is there an ubuntu-ie on g+?
<airurando> zmoylan I do the facebook stuff
<darrenbatesdub_> Very active on G+. Facebook for family.
<airurando> andru quinn does the G+
<darrenbatesdub_> We could do so much on G+
<zmoylan> put out the notices on social media but all links back to the wiki?
<zmoylan> very few folk on g+
<zmoylan> any social media you pick will have x percentage that won't use if for y reason
<airurando> zmoylan: not the wiki. The LoCo team portal
<zmoylan> airurando: you are correct, the portal not the wiki
<airurando> so we'll leave it at call them when you want
<Bpb101> i ussally post the outings on boards.ie as well , when there one up. Dont know how many people read them though
<airurando> thanks for doing that Bpb101
<airurando> #topic Team Administration
<airurando>  Meeting Minutes/Logs , Team Reports, LoCo Team Portal and our Social Streams
<airurando> anyone interested in getting involved with this?
<zmoylan> what does it involve?
<airurando> team reports have stopped
<darrenbatesdub_> Very interested
<airurando> we need someone to take them on
<airurando> or we can continue not doing them
<airurando> darrenbatesdub_:
<darrenbatesdub_> I'll take them.
<airurando> great
<airurando> I'll chat to you offline darrenbatesdub_ about this
<airurando> not a biggy
<darrenbatesdub_> Sound.
<airurando> I'll continue to take care of the other stuff at present
<airurando> #topic Any Other Business
<tdr112> i have one
<airurando> shoot
<tdr112> czajkowski: is running a mug in dublin (Dublin MongoDB User Group )
<zmoylan> oh yes.
<tdr112> details here http://www.meetup.com/DublinMUG/events/131173222/
<tdr112> it has been some time since she has been back to visit our loco so some of us will be along to chat
<airurando> yes indeed
<tdr112> I will be along
<airurando> I'd encourage everyone to get to know czajkowski
<zmoylan> ireland has been a lot quieter since she went to uk
<ebel> oh yeah
<airurando> a powerful force in the Irish LoCo, the greated Ubuntu ecosphere and now MongoDB community manager for the EMEA region
<airurando> a passionate open source advocate.
<darrenbatesdub_> We need more of her in the world!
<airurando> I've just to more quick links for our new people
<airurando> first though for the minutes
<airurando> #topic czajkowski: is running a mug in dublin (Dublin MongoDB User Group )
<airurando> now
<airurando> #topic Ubuntu User days
<airurando> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDays
<airurando> folks should check those out
<airurando> and
<airurando> #topic Open Week
<airurando> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
<airurando> folks should check those out also
<airurando> coming to the end
<mokmeister> airurando: that user days link brings up a timetable for last Feb
<airurando> #topic Any Other Business
<airurando> mokmeister: when the hold the next one it should refresh I think
<mokmeister> ok
<airurando> all done?
<airurando> Thanks everyone for attending and participating.  Lets hope this can put the Ubuntu Ireland Team on a sustainable, fun and productive footing.
<airurando> #endmeeting
<tdr112> see ya
<meetingology> Meeting ended Thu Aug  1 20:50:22 2013 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-ie/2013/ubuntu-ie.2013-08-01-19.32.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-ie/2013/ubuntu-ie.2013-08-01-19.32.html
<zmoylan> thanks airurando
<Bpb101> Chears airurando ...
<Bpb101> cya all
<mokmeister> Nice one airurando
<airurando> great to have so many new participants!
<airurando> Thanks all
<darrenbatesdub_> Thanks airurando see you all soon
<ebel> thanks airurando
<Belgarath> Thank you
<airurando> darrenbatesdub_:  Ill poke you on twitter about team reports
<airurando> thanks Belgarath and ebel
<airurando> not too bad ebel, just under 80 minutes
<airurando> not quite the hour but a lot to discuss
<zmoylan> and a fair few more folks attending.  huzzah.  time for food.
<Belgarath> :)
<airurando> zmoylan huzzah indeed
<zmoylan> not enough people know of bleak expectations to get the hurumble :-)
<airurando> Belgarath: what is it you do?
<airurando> zmoylan:  whats the hurumble
<Belgarath> airurando: that depends, I do a lto of things
<airurando> Belgarath: not probing.  just hoping you might be interested enough and capable in taking a leading role in the Global jams. thats all.
<airurando> capable OF taking...
<Belgarath> airurando: I don't mind probing
<mokmeister> airurando: getting very grammatically correct! ;)
<Belgarath> i mostly do security and it admin stuff
<airurando> and as for you mokmeister will you get involved in UGJs down in the mid west?
<Belgarath> from time to time I also do some software devel :)
<Belgarath> the only problem i have is complete lack of time at the moment :)
<airurando> Belgarath: do please consider it.  Should not take too much time and only twice a year.
<Belgarath> I will
<airurando> :-)
<Belgarath> just need to find out what to do that's why I didin't choose to do it now ...
<mokmeister> hmmm, don't know. I recall being at one Andru organized and I couldn't stay too long. While I was there three people turned up. I installed a fresh copy of Ubuntu on my machine at the time. Not an awful lot else happened.
<Belgarath> I don't thnik i will have enough time to prepare
<mokmeister> Twas good to get to meet people and stuff though
<airurando> Belgarath: if you could come along to the one tdr112 will lead in September that would be great!
<Belgarath> I will try, only depends on having a time on the day
<mokmeister> Belgarath: Complete lack of time is a common problem... ;)
<airurando> mokmeister: that's the problem in a nutshell at present
<Belgarath> well we can work around that
<airurando> Belgarath: sure I'm scheduled to work that weekend also so I might not be there either
<mokmeister> yep
<airurando> anyway I am no use at them
<Belgarath> :)
<airurando> it will probably be on the Saturday
<mokmeister> I'm gonna go burn Ubuntu Studio on a DVD and have a look at it now anyway.
<mokmeister> So talk to ye all later.
<mokmeister> Some people still use DVDs zmoylan ! :P
<mokmeister> hehehee!
<Belgarath> i prefer PXE
<airurando> he he forgot action items
<airurando> were there any
<Belgarath> probably not if you forgot
<Belgarath> :P
<mokmeister> hehe, action item, don't forget action items!
<Belgarath> good one
<airurando> tdr112 let me know as soon as you can what day you want to run UGJ in September.  I'll need to see if I can get the day off.  I'll look at the holiday chart tomorrow.
<airurando> night all
<zmoylan> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=hurrumble
<airurando> ahhh I see zmoylan
<airurando> night
<zmoylan> cya
<Belgarath> I'm bailing out for the night, good night
<zmoylan> cya
#ubuntu-ie 2013-08-02
<Belgarath> morning
<zmoylan> hi
<tdr112> morning
<slashbel> afternoon tdr112, how's the netherlands?
<tdr112> good, a bit too hot for me,
<tdr112> some good talks , great getting to talk to some old firends that you only every meet at these hacker events
<slashbel> aye, anything > 20° seems hot for people here
* airurando changed the topic of #ubuntu-ie to:  Welcome to Ubuntu Ireland  || http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-ie || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam || This channel is logged - logs at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || Next IRC Meeting: date and time to be determined ||Stay tuned for details of our next social event ||
<airurando> tdr112 knock knock
<Belgarath> fmoze torabheh
<Belgarath> to niedobrze
<Belgarath> biedny
#ubuntu-ie 2014-08-01
<chrono800> hi from chrono800 :)
<airurando> hello chrono800
<chrono800> airurando are you there still?
#ubuntu-ie 2014-08-03
<crystal> x
#ubuntu-ie 2015-07-28
<czajkowski> aloha
<slashbel> good afternoon
<zmoylan-pi> so did you get supermacs when over?
<czajkowski> nope
<czajkowski> :(
<czajkowski> did eat in jimmy chungs all you can eat buffet instead
<czajkowski> and hung out at the trinity capital hotel
<slashbel> like old times
<czajkowski> yup :)
<czajkowski> we did have 60 people at the first meet up which was great
<czajkowski> and looking to go back again in september
<slashbel> i'm actually going to be in Dublin in October
<slashbel> there's a linux conference on, that work have suggested i go to
<czajkowski> oh linux conf EU
<czajkowski> yes it's a good one
<czajkowski> I'll be in NYC :(
<slashbel> aye, that's the one
<slashbel> fortunately work are paying
<zmoylan-pi> but you'll be in ny!! :-)
<slashbel> i thought your dog isn't allowing you to leave again?
<czajkowski> he's very uspet :(
<czajkowski> poor little doggy used to me being at home all day
<slashbel> and he's thinking: "why did you punish me? have i been bad?"
<czajkowski> :(
<zmoylan-pi> one of the joys of cats... oh you're back, there's a litter box there with your name on it...
<czajkowski> heh
<slashbel> that's because cats don't care about you
<zmoylan-pi> cats do care, they just are more aloof
<slashbel> cats only care that you're there to feed them and provide warmth
<slashbel> if you died, they would eat you
<slashbel> whereas a dog would wait for you to wake up
<zmoylan-pi> that's cat's been practical.  they don't waste anything. very environmental.
 * slashbel really hates cats
<zmoylan-pi> when a cat brings you a dead mouse it's showing concern that it thinks you can't hunt for yourself
 * zmoylan-pi adores moggies of all sizes
<slashbel> usually that mouse would not be dead
<slashbel> often it is still alive just enough
<czajkowski> slashbel: so on last weeks internal flight there was 1 dog and 1 cat on board
<zmoylan-pi> it's how cats teach their young.  seems cruel but it's merely their way of teaching
<czajkowski> am getting better at keeping an eye out
<czajkowski> seemingly on many internal EU flights you cna bring pets on board also
<czajkowski> so somethjing to keep in mind
<zmoylan-pi> czajkowski you must do enough air miles that you could stand in to do the safety demonstration :-)
<czajkowski> and they dont care if you're allergic or not. thye'll move you so you're not near them
<slashbel> czajkowski: internal British/CTA flight?
<czajkowski> CTA ?
<slashbel> common travel area
<czajkowski> zmoylan-pi: indeed, got given out to last week for not taking my headphones off
<slashbel> UK, Ireland, Isle of Man etc
<czajkowski> asked would it have changed since monday when I listneed to it twice
<czajkowski> not sure htye were so keen on my sarcasim
<czajkowski> slashbel: ah not sure exactly, seen it in france, rome and spain
<slashbel> aye, when you mentioned it earlier i looked up airline rules
<slashbel> it seems the budget carriers are best
<slashbel> ryanair, easyjet, aer lingus, flybe do not allow pets in the cabin
<czajkowski> cool so at least you know now
<slashbel> luft hansa were the only one i could find that permit them
<zmoylan-pi> what about guide dogs?
<czajkowski> allowed
<czajkowski> in the plane
<zmoylan-pi> that doesn't make them not a dog...
<slashbel> aye, thanks for warning me. it never occured to me that people would take cats in the cabin
<slashbel> dogs are fine
<slashbel> i am extremely allergic to cats
<zmoylan-pi> well i've heard a few stories of cats getting lose in the hold.  not a creature you want lose in the wiring...
<czajkowski> slashbel: aye and many people are so the airline offers to move you far away from the seat
<slashbel> as in, get me to a hospital when i'm around them for more than a couple of hours
<slashbel> czajkowski: i bet they don't thoroughly clean the plane afterwards
<slashbel> are the cats ever allowed out of their cages, do you know?
<czajkowski> I've never seen any plane immaculate tbh
<czajkowski> slashbel: nope never
<zmoylan-pi> they could easily provide a cat carrier that would prevent hair getting onto the plane and irritating allergic people
<slashbel> good, that fur will just get everywhere
<slashbel> zmoylan-pi: it doesn't irritate me, it stops me breathing
<slashbel> i have been hospitalised several times over it
<slashbel> not something to require when you're airbourne
 * zmoylan-pi is surrounded by cats, feral and land lords.  wouldn't be your cup of tea.  no mice or rats though
<slashbel> and even if i don't need hospitalisation, it will take days for me to recover
<slashbel> that's why i'm grateful to czajkowski's warning, i now check an airline's rule
<zmoylan-pi> don't they have a jabs you can give yourself if it ever flares up now?
<slashbel> i have an asthma inhaler
<czajkowski> slashbel: but no epi pen?
<slashbel> it keeps me alive but it takes days to recover, and i'm a pretty fit person
<slashbel> it's not anathalatic shock, it's asthma
<slashbel> most asthma is allergy triggered, unfortunately for a lot of people it's an allergy to dust
<slashbel> at least i can at most times keep cats away
<slashbel> ebel is very helpful and will throw stones at cats for me
 * zmoylan-pi hands slashbel a nerf pistol to deter cats...
<slashbel> water gun is better, cats hate water
<zmoylan-pi> nerf make water pistols too
<zmoylan-pi> and some cats love water
<slashbel> when we get settled someone, we will get a dog - ebel promised to train it to keep the cats away. horrible things
<zmoylan-pi> weirdly the best thing to keep cats away is another cat.  it seems illogical but my father who didn't like cats much got a cat to keep others away, then trained that one to stay away from him
<czajkowski> so I am allergic and scared of cats
<czajkowski> adn sure enough where ever I go
<czajkowski> cats come to me first over someone who love cats
<czajkowski> it's annoying
<zmoylan-pi> cats do seem to be attracted to people who can't abide cats.  have never worked that out
<zmoylan-pi> my sister in law is terrified of them.
<slashbel> swinging my boot at them is usually effective
<ebel> it'll be sooooo hard to train a dog to chase cats:P
<zmoylan-pi> it makes them stay out of your way, doesn't make them leave area.  cats are +10 stealth
<slashbel> germans don't seem as big into cats
<ebel> czajkowski: just shows. Cats are evil and will go for the weakest person they can sense
<ebel> I saw a neighbour bringing their cat for a walk on a lead a while ago :P
<slashbel> one of our neighbours has one, and takes it for a walk on a leash
<zmoylan-pi> germans do seem to be more dog people.  dogs are more logical perhaps to their way of thinking
<slashbel> and it's more logical to have an animal who loves you
<czajkowski> ebel: I ahve no problem in firing a shoe
<zmoylan-pi> cats do love you. just show it different
<czajkowski> gits
#ubuntu-ie 2015-07-30
<mokmeister> It's official it seems, ubuntu-ie has expired.
<mokmeister> Does this mean community is dead in Ireland?
<mokmeister> HAve we just become an economy centric nation???
